# Titel in Video einblenden?



## gamez05 (3. November 2008)

Ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Video. Unzwar möchte ich an gewünschten Stellen (etwa 5-6 stück pro Video) einen kleinen Text eingeblendet haben, der aber nach einigen Sekunden wieder ausgeblendet wird. Ich arbeite mit Windows MovieMaker und auch mit Cyberlink Power Director 6. Weiß jmd von einem dieser Programme ob & wenn ja, wie das geht?
Vom MovieMaker weiß ich nur, dass man Titel oder Nachspann erstellen kann, jedoch kann man diese nur zB. am Anfang, am Ende oder mittendrin einblenden und nicht, so wie ich will, an einer bestimmten Stelle des Videos.
Oder könt ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen, der dies kann? (wenns geht Freeware)
Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Goddess (3. November 2008)

Du kannst auch mit dem Movie Maker Texte erstellen, und diese dann an jeder beliebigen Stelle anzeigen lassen. Auch die länge der Einblendung deiner Texte kannst du bestimmen. Um eigene Texte einzufügen, musst du wie folgt vorgehen. 

Öffne den Movie Maker, öffne dort das zu bearbeitende Video, und zieh alles auf die Zeitachse. Danach klickst du auf Punkt 2, Film bearbeiten, dort klickst du auf Titel oder Nachspann erstellen, und abschliessend Titel auf dem gewählten Clip in der Zeitachse hinzufügen.

Nach einem klick darauf erscheint auf der linken Bildschirmhälfte eine Eingabemaske, und rechts ein Preview-Fenster. An dieser Stelle kannst du also deinen Text eingeben, die Textfarbe, die Text Grösse und den Font wählen, sowie auch die Animation ändern. Bei Animationen musst du in der Auswahl Unteritel auswählen, damit der Text in der unteren hälfte des Bildschirms angezeigt wird. 

Wenn du alles festgelegt hast, klickst du auf Fertig, Titel zum Film hinzufügen, und wechselst wieder zurück zum Hauptfenster. Falls du dich im Hauptfenster im Storyboard befindest, musst du auf den Button "...Zeigt Zeitachse an..." klicken. Auf der Zeitachse solltest du die einzelnen Teile des Videos sehen, darunter Audio und Musik und ganz unten Titelüberlagerung. 

In der Titelüberlagerung siehst du das Fenster mit deinem Text. Du kannst das Textfenster vergrössern, womit der Text länger angezeigt wird, oder ihn verkleinern und damit die Anzeigedauer verkürzen. Die Dauer der Einbeldung wird während des ziehens links oder rechts ebenfalls angezeigt. 

Wenn du damit fertig bist, klickst du mit der linken Maustaste noch in das Textfenster, wonach ein kleines blaues Rechteck erscheint, und ziehst es langsam an der Zeitachse entlang. Langsam deshalb, weil du so Sekundengenau festlegen kannst, an welcher Stelle der Zeitachse der Text erscheint. Auf diese Weise kannst du soviele Texte einfügen, und bereits vorhandene Texte überlagern, wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## gamez05 (3. November 2008)

Goddess am 03.11.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch mit dem Movie Maker Texte erstellen, und diese dann an jeder beliebigen Stelle anzeigen lassen. Auch die länge der Einblendung deiner Texte kannst du bestimmen. Um eigene Texte einzufügen, musst du wie folgt vorgehen.
> 
> Öffne den Movie Maker, öffne dort das zu bearbeitende Video, und zieh alles auf die Zeitachse. Danach klickst du auf Punkt 2, Film bearbeiten, dort klickst du auf Titel oder Nachspann erstellen, und abschliessend Titel auf dem gewählten Clip in der Zeitachse hinzufügen.
> 
> ...




Vielen dank hat alles geklappt


----------

